# Mosel river tips



## edgemoor (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm off to Germany any tips on the best places to visit and over night stops


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just follow the river from one end to the other ,you will not be disappointed.
Take a 4/5 hour return boat cruise down the river.

Les


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't miss Cochem, charming small town with plenty to do half way up? down?. Camping Car overnight parking (free after 6pm) on the river bank 2 mins from town centre. Get there early as it is popular. You will have to pay a euro an hour (pay and display) before six (no services)

Dick


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We did a boat trip. I think that was from Cochem past the Larelia.

Most enjoyable.

Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Start or finish at the Luxembourg end (Remich or Wasserbillig) and fill up with cheap diesel.

For shopping stop at "Ratio" in Trier - it's right on the bank of the Mosel heading north toward the autobahn on the riverside road.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ra...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a

The most fantastic shop for a huge range of goods and bargains. It has an excellent restaurant just inside the entrance.

Also "Hela" on the opposite side of the road, great for all sorts of motoring and household stuff you just don't see in the UK.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Agree with the above about Cochem, do not miss it. One of the most picturesque settings in Europe.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

I agree with the other posters that Cochem is very pretty but I prefer Bernkastel which is further down the river towards Trier.

Here is a link to the Tourist Information site:

http://www.bernkastel.de/english/

You will also find the German Tourist Information site very useful and you can obtain up to 5 free brochures from there, there is one solely on the Moselle. Here is a link to the free brochure page of that site:

http://germany-shop.info/webshop/overview.php?lang=eng&country=GBR

You will find that overnight stops are no problem as almost every town along the Moselle has a Stellplatze. I hope you enjoy the area as much as we do.


----------

